
Startup – Ubiquitous messaging through third-party messaging apps - alexdebecker
https://www.ubisend.com
======
alexdebecker
Hi all,

We created a SaaS platform that allows you to build your lists and message
your subscribers through multiple third-party messaging applications (FB
Messenger, Line, Telegram and SMS so far. More coming soon) from one single
place.

We're hoping to offer a ubiquitous way for businesses and NGOs to get in touch
with their subscribers without having to worry about platform compatibility,
switching accounts, and so on.

We are still very early stage, and would love your feedback on this! You can
go through the trial, it's entirely free and there's a free plan for you to
stay on if you want to keep playing.

Thanks for your feedback!

